# wie laeuft die pr.Prüfung in Viersen ab????



## Bunnyhunter (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
wer kann mir den Verlauf der pr.Prüfung in Viersen sagen?am besten jemand der die letzte mitgemacht hat.
Da ich aus beruflichen Gründen viel auf Montage bin!und nicht zu so einem Vorbereitungslehrgang gehen kann!bin ich gezwungen mir alles selber bei zu bringen,damit ich im Oktober zur Prüfung gehen kann.

danke

mg
Harald


----------



## Bunnyhunter (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wie laeuft die pr.Prüfung in Viersen ab????*

hi,
ist denn keiner hier der die Prüfung in Viersen gemacht hat?
oder vielleicht in Krefeld?????

mfg
Harald


----------



## Checco (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wie laeuft die pr.Prüfung in Viersen ab????*

Ich habe in Viersen die Prüfung abgelegt, bei uns lief das so ab:

-Zuerst machen alle die schriftliche Prüfung, ich glaub 60 Fragen sind das und hast wenn ich mich nicht irre 60 Minuten Zeit dafür, in der Regel biste aber in 10 Minuten fertig.
-Danach wurden die Leute reingerufen die nicht bestanden haben.
-Dann wurde alphabetisch reingerufen für die Fischkarten, wovon man von 6 Fischen 4 wissen muß.
-Danach wieder alphabetisch für die Ruten, da gehst du mit 4 Leuten glaub ich rein und auf dem Tisch lagen Kärtchen mit der Rute die man zusammen legen mußte.
Dann noch Kescher und den Kram in richtiger Reihenfolge und schwupps haste die Prüfung bestanden.
Ps: Bei uns ist damals in der praktischen Prüfung keiner durchgefallen.
MfG Checco


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wie laeuft die pr.Prüfung in Viersen ab????*



Checco schrieb:


> Ich habe in Viersen die Prüfung abgelegt, bei uns lief das so ab:
> 
> -Zuerst machen alle die schriftliche Prüfung, ich glaub 60 Fragen sind das und hast wenn ich mich nicht irre 60 Minuten Zeit dafür, in der Regel biste aber in 10 Minuten fertig.
> -Danach wurden die Leute reingerufen die nicht bestanden haben.
> ...


 



Entschuldige bitte,:m
aber was sind Fischkarten?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Checco (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wie laeuft die pr.Prüfung in Viersen ab????*

http://www.mark-brand.de/html/fischkarten.html
Die sind auf Karten abgebildet und die nennt man Fischkarten.
MfG Checco


----------



## Bunnyhunter (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: wie laeuft die pr.Prüfung in Viersen ab????*

hi,
danke für die Info!#6
wenns wirklich nur beim zusammenlegen bleibt kann ich ja jetzt beruhigt schlafen:q

schöne Grüsse aus Kempen

mfg
Harry


----------

